# am I reading this right?



## mmoorebb5 (Dec 8, 2013)

I read the change in the rules for the fox/bobcat so does that mean we can hunt any time during the small game season with centerfire on a wma for pigs?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 8, 2013)

Bobcat and fox season is December 1 - February 28.


----------



## mmoorebb5 (Dec 8, 2013)

ya i saw that but what im asking is our we allowed to hunt for them on wma and shoot pigs then or does the wma have to have a specific "fox/bobcat" hunt or just a regular small game season


----------



## Pate55 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thats a Dang good Question .....This is from the Q and A section from WMA website 

*What weapons may be used to hunt feral hog on a WMA?*
_A: Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take during any hunt on a WMA (except during Special Hog Hunts). This means that you must use the legal weapons for the specific game species for which the WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small game then you may only use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for feral hogs. Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are legal during small game and turkey seasons. However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you may use any legal firearm._

So if Fox and Bobcat are considered small game then I would say Yes!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 8, 2013)

I spoke with two different regional offices about this and was told, no problem.


----------



## mmoorebb5 (Dec 11, 2013)

I talked to region 4 and 5 and a dnr ranger and they all told me that we are NOT allowed to take a pig or any other animal on a wma during fox/bobcat season with a centerfire.  But the guy did tell me this was a grey area and that they did not make the rule very specific.  He said once they start listing specific "fox/bobcat" dates for the wmas then we will be allowed to kill nongame species with.


----------



## mtridgerunner (Jan 8, 2014)

fox/bobcat are furbaering not realy small game


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 8, 2014)

I plan on using my ar on nf pigs soon. The way I read it it's ok. If they wouldn't write laws in such a hard way to understand that would be nice. But I think they do that so they can bend them around to help make a case sometimes. It should say plain and simple yes or no instead having to wander or guess about it.


----------



## marathon (Jan 9, 2014)

mmoorebb5 said:


> I read the change in the rules for the fox/bobcat so does that mean we can hunt any time during the small game season with centerfire on a wma for pigs?



I spoke with Region 1 office Monday (Jan 6), and they say any centerfire on NF and WMA's for pigs Dec. 1 - Feb. 28.


----------



## gaunited (Jan 9, 2014)

so with that being said...we can take any centerfire rifle during small game season if we are hunting for fox/bobcat? or since its open from dec 1-feb 28, dec is still big game so it would assume that we can hunt them during big game, and during small game only rimfire...correct me if im wrong just really confused here...



Bobcat & Fox

Dec. 1–Feb. 28. No limit. Hunting with dogs allowed. Bobcats and foxes may be hunt with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only.


----------



## ekr (Jan 9, 2014)

Its too grey....I got the feeling it depends on how the GW feels when he catches you with a centerfire rifle on a wma during small game season (doing bobcat & fox hunt).  Best bet is to ask the onsite GW at the WMA and see if he's okay with it cause it's gonna be him who'll hand you that note to make a donation.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 9, 2014)

mmoorebb5 said:


> I talked to region 4 and 5 and a dnr ranger and they all told me that we are NOT allowed to take a pig or any other animal on a wma during fox/bobcat season with a centerfire.  But the guy did tell me this was a grey area and that they did not make the rule very specific.  He said once they start listing specific "fox/bobcat" dates for the wmas then we will be allowed to kill nongame species with.



Using that logic, it has always been illegal to kill fox/bobcat on a WMA with a rimfire.

BTW, I called region 4 office back in Nov. and was told that centerfire could be used. LOL

For what it's worth, I like hunting hogs with a .22 Magnum. It's probably as close to hunting elephants with a NE as I'll ever get.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 9, 2014)

ekr said:


> Its too grey....I got the feeling it depends on how the GW feels when he catches you with a centerfire rifle on a wma during small game season (doing bobcat & fox hunt).  Best bet is to ask the onsite GW at the WMA and see if he's okay with it cause it's gonna be him who'll hand you that note to make a donation.



That's my take on it as well.


----------



## deersled (Jan 15, 2014)

mtridgerunner said:


> fox/bobcat are furbaering not realy small game



But the season for "fox/bobcat" is listed under the small game section, just like the rabbit, squirrel, grouse, quail, etc.  So I would think you would be ok to use a centerfire.

Probably best to call. The region 2 people told me centerfire is legal.


----------



## TheSquirrelSlayer (Jan 24, 2014)

I verified last weekend by calling the DNR Law Enforcement #. They said it was ok to hunt with centerfire until Feb 28


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 20, 2014)

I called today, and I was told since wild hog are considered incidental take as long as I am hunting for fox or bobcat, then it is legal to take hogs with a center fire.


----------



## ekr (Feb 21, 2014)

TheSquirrelSlayer said:


> I verified last weekend by calling the DNR Law Enforcement #. They said it was ok to hunt with centerfire until Feb 28





Wrangler Hunter said:


> I called today, and I was told since wild hog are considered incidental take as long as I am hunting for fox or bobcat, then it is legal to take hogs with a center fire.




Is it okay for National forest or wma's? or both?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 21, 2014)

ekr said:


> Is it okay for National forest or wma's? or both?



For both as long as furbearer season is allowed. Would not hurt to take a predator call with you.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 21, 2014)

I asked for WMA's but I agree with Danny about the calls


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 22, 2014)

I contacted a state ranger for my area and asked him this question. His response was that fox and bobcats are considered fur bearears and that if you take a center-fire to shoot hogs you will be ticketed! COme on now aren't our southern seasons liberal enough, more days to hunt than anywhere in the country and still people look for a loophole or angle to get around the regs. Just hunt and enjoy the freedoms we have and take your ml with you and kill a hog.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 22, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> I contacted a state ranger for my area and asked him this question. His response was that fox and bobcats are considered fur bearears and that if you take a center-fire to shoot hogs you will be ticketed! COme on now aren't our southern seasons liberal enough, more days to hunt than anywhere in the country and still people look for a loophole or angle to get around the regs. Just hunt and enjoy the freedoms we have and take your ml with you and kill a hog.



I know I am not looking for a loophole, just trying to understand the law.  And as stated, the regulations should be crystal clear and not open to interpretation.  You call a state ranger and are told one thing.  I call the DNR zone 5 number, and I am told something else.  Others call and are told it is legal, and even others call and are told illegal.

As far as state seasons, I love the fact that Georgia has a long season, but Hogs are not game animals. and are legal to hunt with anything at anytime on private property. using bait and dogs, why not more on public land also.

If it is legal why not use the most effective method to take them down?


----------



## WELLS8230 (Feb 22, 2014)

I luv a 22 mag


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 22, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> I contacted a state ranger for my area and asked him this question. His response was that fox and bobcats are considered fur bearears and that if you take a center-fire to shoot hogs you will be ticketed! COme on now aren't our southern seasons liberal enough, more days to hunt than anywhere in the country and still people look for a loophole or angle to get around the regs. Just hunt and enjoy the freedoms we have and take your ml with you and kill a hog.


How can you be ticketed for killing a hog as an incidental kill while hunting a fox or bobcat with a .270?


----------



## deersled (Feb 22, 2014)

I talked to "the" GW himself in Rabun county (area 2) and called the office in area 4. Both said the law allows you to take hogs with centerfire until Feb. 28 (bobcat/fox season). I was also told by the GW that the change was not intended that way but thats how it is. Better get on em this week because he also said it will be changed somehow next year.  No hogs in Rabun county though


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was told by DNR at a hog hunting brief the other night that yes it is legal and it was a mistake caused by the senate voting that rule change in without DNR input. What is disturbing is the inconsistency in the responses given by the various zones DNR staff. Another example of our fine state government at work.............


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 23, 2014)

I will stick to my smoke pole, season is almost over and not worth the headache if you get checked by the LEO who doesn't agree with this law. I cannot see loosing a days work to go to court and fight a ticket just to have it thrown out by a judge when the law will be modified next year one way or the other, I do not care which way it goes , if the clearly allow centerfires next year that is what I will be using but for now Smoking Joe and I will be chasin em till that day comes. I am not against centerfires I prefer them but cannot justify the time and expense to argue over a law passed by a pencil pusher who probably never hunted a hog in his entire life. Enjoy the outdoors and happy hunting.


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> I contacted a state ranger for my area and asked him this question. His response was that fox and bobcats are considered fur bearears and that if you take a center-fire to shoot hogs you will be ticketed! COme on now aren't our southern seasons liberal enough, more days to hunt than anywhere in the country and still people look for a loophole or angle to get around the regs. Just hunt and enjoy the freedoms we have and take your ml with you and kill a hog.



Then your local GW needs to catch up on the rule book. He is dead wrong. Centerfield CAN be used. Enough people in this thread has already verified it. I have spoke to every GW on pigeon, pine log, johns mtn, a couple NF areas and showed them the regs. Furbearers like fox and bobcat are open and even listed under small game. Centerfire cartriges can be used and for an etgical kill of a potentially large hog, id recommend it as well. I got checked with my AR 15 about 3 weeks ago and was told by a GW that it was about time. So call if you must, but centerfield is legal and I dont feel tgat loopholes are trying to be found. It is clearly stated this year, and its about the only clear regulation in my opinion.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2014)

warmouth said:


> Then your local GW needs to catch up on the rule book. He is dead wrong. Centerfield CAN be used. Enough people in this thread has already verified it. I have spoke to every GW on pigeon, pine log, johns mtn, a couple NF areas and showed them the regs. Furbearers like fox and bobcat are open and even listed under small game. Centerfire cartriges can be used and for an etgical kill of a potentially large hog, id recommend it as well. I got checked with my AR 15 about 3 weeks ago and was told by a GW that it was about time. So call if you must, but centerfield is legal and I dont feel tgat loopholes are trying to be found. It is clearly stated this year, and its about the only clear regulation in my opinion.



Thanks Warmouth!  I am gonna check it out again.......I have been carrying the .22 Mag, but would love to tote the 12GA with some slugs(Dont have a deer rifle yet)

As far as a Bunch of the other WMAs, GO TO A MEETING when they have them. I went and just asked for Extended dates to chase Hogs and Yotes..............There ARE several WMAs that added a Yote hunt(that means hogs too) the next year, from Mar1 to the 20th.

The Coyote hunt is a Sign In hunt, but it does indicate "Small Game Weapons Only". I Know Pine Log and Paulding forest have this added season and they Both have hogs too!

As far as the Mistake, but that is the way it is part of the reg for Furbearers, that will remain to be seen. Small game weapons may be the weapon of choice, but Something will change every year. We need to keep each other in Check so lets keep


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2014)

warmouth said:


> Then your local GW needs to catch up on the rule book. He is dead wrong. Centerfield CAN be used. Enough people in this thread has already verified it. I have spoke to every GW on pigeon, pine log, johns mtn, a couple NF areas and showed them the regs. Furbearers like fox and bobcat are open and even listed under small game. Centerfire cartriges can be used and for an etgical kill of a potentially large hog, id recommend it as well. I got checked with my AR 15 about 3 weeks ago and was told by a GW that it was about time. So call if you must, but centerfield is legal and I dont feel tgat loopholes are trying to be found. It is clearly stated this year, and its about the only clear regulation in my opinion.



Took no time to find it.....First Paragraph under Small Game and Furbearers

SMALL gAME & FuRbEARER FiREARMS
• Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller 
rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading 
firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms 
of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is 
no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles

Any Questions?


----------



## rdhood (Mar 3, 2014)

> COme on now aren't our southern seasons liberal enough, more days to hunt than anywhere in the country and still people look for a loophole or angle to get around the regs.



No one here has responded looking for a loophole.  Most here are just trying to stay on the right side of the law. Most here are looking looking for WELL WRITTEN LAWS. 

After reading this note... and the responses from state officials, it is CLEAR that they have no ******* idea (as a group) how to interpret this. How does this happen? If your own state officials can't agree on what the law says, how can they expect US to correctly interpret the law?

Asking the GW of the local WMA might keep you out of jail, but it does nothing to sort out the quagmire that is the idiocy around hunting non game species in GA.  Our non game laws are designed to make life easy for those enforcing the laws... and that is not the way to design a law. Laws should be designed such that they are crystal clear to the law-abiding citizen. This one is not.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Mar 6, 2014)

My brother-in-law stopped the GW on Cohutta WMA last week and asked about using centerfire rifle for hogs on the WMA since it is legal for fox and bobcat and was told it was not legal. You could only use center fire for fox and bobcat only, they are furbarer if anyone was caught on Cohutta wma using a center fire for hogs they would get a ticket. You could only use small game weapons and center fire weapons are not considered small game weapons.


----------



## Living Proof (Mar 6, 2014)

The law clearly says you can kill hogs with whatever weapon is in season since there is no hog season. It has nothing to do with being fur bearer, if you're hunting fox with .17 or larger, you can shoot a hog. GW is wrong..


----------



## austin22 (Aug 18, 2014)

its my understanding that your suppose to be hunting small game and if u see a hog u can shoot it,  not hunting hogs in small game season.


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 18, 2014)

This thread is from last year. The "loop hole" was corrected this year in the regs.


----------



## gaunited (Sep 9, 2014)

So can we or can we not use center rifle during the fox/bobcat Dec 1 - Feb 28? And take a hog if we see any?


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 10, 2014)

I can call any police office in the state and ask if its illegal to run a red light. Every one of them are going to tell me the same answer.. "Yes".

Why is it not the same for DNR and the folks involved with them? Why are so many people able to call about the same, simple question, and get different answers? If I were you, and you planned on shooting a pig with a centerfire, I'd make the phone call prior, and make sure you record it and get the employees name. At least then you can turn that tape in to the Judge and ask why you were told something was legal yet got a ticket for it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2014)

Chase4556 said:


> I can call any police office in the state and ask if its illegal to run a red light. Every one of them are going to tell me the same answer.. "Yes".
> 
> Why is it not the same for DNR and the folks involved with them? Why are so many people able to call about the same, simple question, and get different answers? If I were you, and you planned on shooting a pig with a centerfire, I'd make the phone call prior, and make sure you record it and get the employees name. At least then you can turn that tape in to the Judge and ask why you were told something was legal yet got a ticket for it.



Is that a flashing red light? Are you turning right on red after a stop? Is there a sign that says "no right turn on red"? Is the light stuck on red because of a malfunction? Do you have a person in the car with a life threatening medical emergency?

I guess "is it legal to run a red light" isn't that simple either


T


----------



## ekr (Sep 10, 2014)

HogSlayer13 said:


> This thread is from last year. The "loop hole" was corrected this year in the regs.



I really don't think anything was corrected.  My advice, just call the regional DNR office and also speak directly with the onsite DNR officer.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 10, 2014)

ekr said:


> I really don't think anything was corrected.



Correct! The only thing that changed from last year is that wording was added to the WMA Q&A section that says that hogs are considered incidental during any hunt on a WMA except on special hog only hunts. As long as you are hunting bobcat or fox during bobcat/fox season then you can use a centerfire rifle. You better have some rabbit distress calls or something similar on you though.

Q: What weapons may be used to hunt feral hog on a WMA?

A: *Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take during any hunt on a WMA* (except during Special Hog Hunts). This means that you must use the legal weapons for the specific game species for which the WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small game then you may only use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for feral hogs. Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are legal during small game and turkey seasons. However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you may use any legal firearm.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Is that a flashing red light? Are you turning right on red after a stop? Is there a sign that says "no right turn on red"? Is the light stuck on red because of a malfunction? Do you have a person in the car with a life threatening medical emergency?
> 
> I guess "is it legal to run a red light" isn't that simple either
> 
> ...



-Flashing red light, it's illegal to blow through it.
-Turning right on a red after stopping is not illegal, so not "running" the light.
-No right turn on red sign would be the same as "no centerfire weapons during X season". Pretty clear there. 
-If I go through a red light due to malfunction, its still running the light and technically illegal. After I explained to the officer, I probably wouldn't get a ticket. 
-I could not find any law pertaining to Carrying someone with a life threatening and running a red light. If you could show me where it says its legal, then please do. If not, I will continue to assume its illegal to run the light, but that most officers would use common sense on this one.

I wasn't trying to start a debate with anyone over it. I was making the point that most laws are pretty cut and dry, and when it comes to hunting, it should be easy to make everything black and white with no grey area. 

As it turns out, people have posted up the law, and it clearly states:
"SMALL gAME & FuRbEARER FiREARMS
• Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller 
rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading 
firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms 
of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is 
no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles".

Which again brings me back to my comment that if the law is clear, which it is, there is no reason why calling 5 different GW should yield 2 or 3 different answers.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 18, 2014)

mmoorebb5 said:


> I talked to region 4 and 5 and a dnr ranger and they all told me that we are NOT allowed to take a pig or any other animal on a wma during fox/bobcat season with a centerfire.  But the guy did tell me this was a grey area and that they did not make the rule very specific.  He said once they start listing specific "fox/bobcat" dates for the wmas then we will be allowed to kill nongame species with.



That's because you are not allowed to shoot small game with a centerfire rifle. It must be rimfire.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 18, 2014)

You would be ok shooting hogs during that time you just have to use a pop gun.


----------



## jakebuddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Fox and Bobcat season during small game dates rimfire or centerfire are legal weapons, hogs are like coyotes shoot them with what you have in your hand. this is pretty easy to understand. GW can be wrong doesn't mean they are stupid, seems like this thing snuck past everybody. Can't speak about the WMAs in NF but around where I live its completely legit.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 19, 2014)

Because gw s haven,t read the laws


----------

